# Marlin 336w?



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a 30-30 and was looking at the Marlin 336w. I've read some not-so-good things about Marlin's quality since being bought by Remington. Is there anything to this?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I think they are starting to get there act together on the marlin rifles, I'm a big Marlin fan is the rifle your looking at a rem. or Marlin made? Year?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I just bought a SS Guide Gun and had the same quality concerns as you and was very impressed with the quality.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

yukondog said:


> I think they are starting to get there act together on the marlin rifles, I'm a big Marlin fan is the rifle your looking at a rem. or Marlin made? Year?


Looking at academy, brand new. I wouldn't mind buying used if I could find one, but I would imagine a pre-remington 336 would be a little more expensive... I'm certainly no gun expert though, this will be my first rifle.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You'll be good to go anyway you want to, how fast are you planning on moving on it?
Shop around and you could pick up a good used one?
Check out gulf coast gun forum, :thumbsup:


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> You'll be good to go anyway you want to, how fast are you planning on moving on it? Shop around and you could pick up a good used one? Check out gulf coast gun forum, :thumbsup:


It'll be a little while, I'm a poor college student.
If I'm looking at a used one, is there anything I should look out for?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I scored a near mint, pre-marlington 336 on gulf coast gun forum a while back, very happy with it even though I never shoot it lol.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

camperguy73 said:


> It'll be a little while, I'm a poor college student.
> If I'm looking at a used one, is there anything I should look out for?


 Work the lever to check the action and check out the bore to make sure it looks good


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Gotcha! Thanks for the input, everyone.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Look at the sights and make sure they are straight if rem. if it has JM proof mark on barrel just in front of receiver on the left side it's a real Marlin if it has rem. on right side is Remington made. If its going to be a wile before you get it I would look for a real Marlin. Check out marlinowners.com


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

yukondog said:


> Look at the sights and make sure they are straight if rem. if it has JM proof mark on barrel just in front of receiver on the left side it's a real Marlin if it has rem. on right side is Remington made. If its going to be a wile before you get it I would look for a real Marlin. Check out marlinowners.com


Will do! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Those guns show up often in the $300 - $400 range. Keep an eye on the Internet and the local pawnshops. Should be a piece of cake to find one especially since hunting season ended. 
I bought mine new at KMart in 1977 for the huge sum of $92.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Those guns show up often in the $300 - $400 range. Keep an eye on the Internet and the local pawnshops. Should be a piece of cake to find one especially since hunting season ended. I bought mine new at KMart in 1977 for the huge sum of $92.


That's not too bad, I figured a "real" Marlin would be much more. I'd much rather have a legit Marlin. Thanks!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Most people aren't even aware of the change and most of the ones that do know don't really care. This JM stuff just came around lately and mostly being repeated by sellers on Internet sales sites to make it seem like their gun is worth more.
I guarantee you will be able to find one for less than $400.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

i have a marlin 3079, and i think that its a pretty cool rifle to shoot. this is a 336 to the "T", just older. good luck


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Most people aren't even aware of the change and most of the ones that do know don't really care. This JM stuff just came around lately and mostly being repeated by sellers on Internet sales sites to make it seem like their gun is worth more. I guarantee you will be able to find one for less than $400.


Yeah, I checked gun broker to get an idea of what they were going for, and there are quite a few on there for $250-$350. Now I just need to check the pawn shops.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

bdyboarder86 said:


> i have a marlin 3079, and i think that its a pretty cool rifle to shoot. this is a 336 to the "T", just older. good luck


Thanks!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

There was one at cash america on fairfield friday, 275 Or so. I have never paid sticker price there


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Bigdaddy's said:


> There was one at cash america on fairfield friday, 275 Or so. I have never paid sticker price there


Cool! Maybe I've got something they would take in trade...


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice thing about the Marlin's are they are easy to take apart and clean, keep looking around you'll find one.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Marlin And Me*

In the Marlin lever guns,I am partial to the non-pistol grip models. I have had several 1895's chambered in 45-70 and have one lever in 444Marlin. I also have a Marlin 1894 chambered in 44mag. All these have straight stocks. 

Personally...between Winchester and Marlin....I'd go with Marlin every time. I am also partial to ghost ring sights. Skinner in particular. --- SAWMAN


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

SAWMAN said:


> In the Marlin lever guns,I am partial to the non-pistol grip models. I have had several 1895's chambered in 45-70 and have one lever in 444Marlin. I also have a Marlin 1894 chambered in 44mag. All these have straight stocks. Personally...between Winchester and Marlin....I'd go with Marlin every time. I am also partial to ghost ring sights. Skinner in particular. --- SAWMAN


Yeah, I like the looks of the straight stocks. I wonder if anyone makes a straight stock for the 336?


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

camperguy73 said:


> Yeah, I like the looks of the straight stocks. I wonder if anyone makes a straight stock for the 336?


 http://www.boydsgunstocks.com/product.htm?pid=17921
They do


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hold them both before you buy a straight stock, I agree they look better, but for me, the pistol grip is much more comfortable to shoot.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

DLo said:


> Hold them both before you buy a straight stock, I agree they look better, but for me, the pistol grip is much more comfortable to shoot.


Good call. Will do


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

If you go with a straight stock you'll need to change the finger lever and trigger group.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

yukondog said:


> If you go with a straight stock you'll need to change the finger lever and trigger group.


Also good to know


----------

